# Pond behind cracker barrel in Pickerington...



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

I think that's the restaurant. Exit off 70 east to route 256 towards Pickerington, the pond is off to your right. Anyone ever fish it? Any results?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Been there, done that.

Actually I never caught a damn thing from there. But only fished it maybe a handful of times. If I fish a place more than once, and don't catch any fish, I usually never return.

If you do, do any good, give a shout. I'm sure there has to be something in there.


----------



## judoka_d (May 6, 2005)

if you're talking about the pond(s) behind the water treatment plant, i scouted it last fall. looked interesting but i think there were lots of 'no trespassing' signs posted. don't think anyone pays attention to them though, as i saw fishing/camping related junk along the shore.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I assume he meant the one south of 70 on 256. I think the one your talking about is on Tussing? 204?


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I meant the one south of 70...from driving by it didn't seem like too much shore access was available...


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

i worked on both the steak house and the motel that are there and we fished those ponds at lunch. i saw a few bass, didn't catch any. i caught lots of small gills. using a 64th head and i inch twisters.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

lot of small bass and gills...is pretty deep. probably never *offically * stocked


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's an old quarry(which is why it's deep) that was stocked many,many YEARS ago.i fished it when i was in school and a little after that.there were some nice bass in it then,but i don't know how it is now,as the last time i fished it was almost 40 years ago


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> it's an old quarry(which is why it's deep) that was stocked many,many YEARS ago.i fished it when i was in school and a little after that.there were some nice bass in it then,but i don't know how it is now,as the last time i fished it was almost 40 years ago


 Let me do the math.

18 years old at graduation + 40 years = 58 years old. That ain't bad. Everyone else on here had me believing you were an old folk.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that'll teach you to not believe everything you hear  
just seems like yesterday that i was fishing and gigging frogs there


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

misfit said:


> that'll teach you to not believe everything you hear
> just seems like yesterday that i was fishing and gigging frogs there


Youth GONE Wild


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I fished this quarry starting to be safe 1972ish, with my dad and family. I can tell you without a doubt there were state record bass 10LB plus. Wouldn't have been able to beat whatever it is now something like 14lbs from a farm pond but we went several times a year back then. There was an old diving board on the freeway side which you could look out on and see these big bass. Then they built a hotel which never opened and was torn down. I'll also tell you that quarry scared me to death it is so deep my grandfather actually was there during construction and said the far corner cove farest from the freeway is about 70feet deep branching out towards the high bank back end of pond facing west. Big turtles also would never think about swimming there. The biggest we caught was a few 8lbs but most of the biggest was against the high bank which you could not get them to shore or usually to bit. We quit going probably by 1978 or so as I think there was a drowning or two and maybe a homicide. I went a few times after that and did go about 5 years ago, it used to be so clear and still is somewhat but some pollution and they added a drain tile on the east end which makes it mirky when it rains I did catch 2 between 2 an 3lbs on a rubber lizard Purple, purple was always the color to use there, Talking about this I plan to go back this year and give it a try, you got to be patient as we always did the best at dawn and you caught them in the first couple hours. Favorite place was the deep cove farest from the freeway could always count on big ones there, I always couldn't wait for my dad to take us to this place and at the time hardly anyone was around. I heard they tried to fill it but it;s way to deep, there were probably 3 to 4 other quarries right next to eachother with 30-50yards which were filled not nearly as deep and not nearly as good fishing. Guarantee there are still some big ones in there.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

very cool info rampid, I would have never guessed it was that deep!....

I live in walking distance so I hit that pond often. I have been there 15 to 20 times, and only caught 3 bass total (go ahead, call me a sucker), but each has been in the 4 to 5 pound range, so I know there are bigger ones. It gets tons of pressure, so that is probably why fishing is slow. Beavers inhabit the aforementioned corner, and they can be fairly territorial; scared me off a few weeks ago. 

Good luck, they are certainly in there!

Tim
_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Best....post....ever

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Wow a post from 2005 has came back alive!


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I finally went back to the quarry a few days ago first to check and see how it looked. Behind the hotel tried the brush was so thick I couldn't even make it back to the water plus had dress clothes on so I gave up. Walked to the quarry to the left because you could get to it and it looked really bad trash laying around even algae. Going to go back when it cools down alittle to check it out. That quarry never had algae so we will see.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

TDFleischer said:


> very cool info rampid, I would have never guessed it was that deep!....
> 
> I live in walking distance so I hit that pond often. I have been there 15 to 20 times, and only caught 3 bass total (go ahead, call me a sucker), but each has been in the 4 to 5 pound range, so I know there are bigger ones. It gets tons of pressure, so that is probably why fishing is slow. Beavers inhabit the aforementioned corner, and they can be fairly territorial; scared me off a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I'll let him name himself but a fisherman on this thread hooked into a beaver one night while saugeye fishing. He liked his lure so much that he went and took it back. He can tell the whole story if he wants to.:beat-up:.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i grew up on the east side and before there was anything out there my brother and i fished it...see a TON OF BIG BASS!!! but nothing would hit.. 
we did get kicked out one day by a cop..but was back the next week to catch NOTHING!!! lol
good luck!


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I fished it 18yrs ago or so and caught a few bass. They are very slick with that clear water they can see the hooks. I had a night crawler on a hook and kept flipping it to this bass he swim up and stop then i threw one in that wasnt attached to anything and he swam over and gulped it down.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

I have fished there recently. There is decent bass, crappie, nice size carp, and bluegill in there. Tried catfishing it but no luck. I don't believe there to be any catfish in there though. It is unfortunately very polluted though.


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

OK i'm back after almost another year of not going there again. I'm gonna go! where can you park and get to it? Don't really want to park off freeway probably a for sure ticket. I wonder if you can still get to it from Tussing Road. We used to park near the old covered bridge, sneak in that way by crossing a little creek passing the pond to the left which they filled in some of it plus a real small pond which is filled in now. The rental cop would be at the hotel and never knew we were there. Has anyone been in trouble from the no trespassing signs? Really don't want to park at the end of the road by the hotel cause they will know your there. Either way I'm going this month. I will post pics if I get any. Easily been probably 8-12 years since I fished it it's changed so much but got to at least go one more time maybe more if I catch some. By the way we did catch a few channel catfish meaning 3 or 4 not huge probably 15 inches or so. Be a good place for some big shovelhead!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rampid1 said:


> OK i'm back after almost another year of not going there again. I'm gonna go! where can you park and get to it? Don't really want to park off freeway probably a for sure ticket. I wonder if you can still get to it from Tussing Road. We used to park near the old covered bridge, sneak in that way by crossing a little creek passing the pond to the left which they filled in some of it plus a real small pond which is filled in now. The rental cop would be at the hotel and never knew we were there. Has anyone been in trouble from the no trespassing signs? Really don't want to park at the end of the road by the hotel cause they will know your there. Either way I'm going this month. I will post pics if I get any. Easily been probably 8-12 years since I fished it it's changed so much but got to at least go one more time maybe more if I catch some. By the way we did catch a few channel catfish meaning 3 or 4 not huge probably 15 inches or so. Be a good place for some big shovelhead!


You're a month early this year. Three posts in three years... Kinda like a locust.


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah,
I guess your right almost a year. I'm going this time that's if I can get through the brush. The beaver story worries me a little. Never seen anything like that there some water snakes sunning you would see sometimes. The other quarry I guess farthest from I70 never fished it much had one hooked maybe 3LBs and lost it. Did catch a big snapping Turtle though one time. We put it in our 66 Ford Galaxie 500. Got home it chewed the wiring off the taillights. My dad was pissed, he was big ended up being neighbors turtle soup.


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok finally I can close this up after 2 yrs and 5 posts. I went back to the quarry last Sunday morning. There not many spots with access to the water to fish. What really pissed me off is the favorite cove I wanted to fish somebody was there in a tent so couldn't fish there might have even been a homeless guy not sure but didn't invade his space. All in all what I expected fishing, no big ones caught 4 between 12-15 inches they looked fat and healthy. Caught on purple rubber worms. Did see one about 3LB or so but no luck still pretty clear in there. Just not my favorite side of pond to fish. You would catch one in each spot then the commotion with catching it spooks the rest just like before. Very heavy brush got to freeway side making my own path not much fishing there anymore other than the open spots. May go back and maybe not but i'm glad I got back there one more time. Something new I never seen there a few big big carp jumping. Wish I could have got to the high bank west end side just to steep no access some trees fell in the water man that would be a great spot to fish.
Thanks,


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i fished that place once as a kid, but ive heard that that pond gets rather deep? is it all just a dropoff to deep water? how deep is that place? and does it all drop off from the bank into depth?


----------



## rampid1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not really sure about a dropoff, in the one west cove branching out to the high bank it just goes down like you were on a steep hill. If you fell in there I don't think you could climb back out there, that steep. Don't know if I ever got the line to the bottom. You could throw the line from the cove towards the high bank as far as you could throw it but off the edge and your line would keep going down, just felt like it settled and the side of the hill.
Anyway not sure was told about 70 feet. It's a tough place to fish, not gonna take a full stringer home but may catch one of the big ones.


----------



## blazin614 (Jun 20, 2013)

so far havnt caught any bass yet but hooked to nice ones and multiple bluegills.ive seen some monster carp and a few what look like very nice bass. im a catfisherman mostly but this year trying to play with some lures which ive found to be expensive habit. with that said ill be back to get a shot at those carp i seen


----------



## chickendave1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been there alot. Great fishing lots of big bass, carp, and nice size bluegill. i go early and have luck w/ lg. DT's. good luck.


----------



## blazin614 (Jun 20, 2013)

monster carp at least 24 inches coulpe of big cats overall this place rocks so far ill post pics soon


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

I've been here recently and all I've caught were some green sunfish and a small bass and a turtle. Still covered with trash. Anybody have any better news about this place?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I put my kayak with down imaging the pond is loaded with timber . I didn't mark as many fish as I would like. It's pretty deep but not deep as I thought , it's a big fish bowl being 13 in middle and drops off near bank the side by 70 has a flat but that is the only change of structure in the whole lake . There are definitely a lot of bass but I have not caught one over a pound. The ones I have caught their heads are huge and bodies are tiny . So the comment about it being very deep is false it is nowhere near 70 feet like I said again the deepest spot is 13 feet. If I was looking for a spot to hang out and take a kid out for some bluegill I might choose to go there but if I was seriously fishing it I don't think I would be back. And no I am not trying to protect it because it's a honey hole go ahead and fish it as much as you want to.... I hope anybody that's reading this it helps...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

By the way ten or fifteen years ago I used to see a whole bunch of big bass come out of there something's going on possibly overharvesting and The place went to s***


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Dang that's too bad. Figure there's gotta be some big fish in there still. I've caught a few small cats but I'm hoping for a decent one eventually.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Paging threads from 2005. Paging threads in the Central Ohio Fishing Reports forum from 2005.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol I saw this post and was like hmmm. Then I opened it and was like 2005?!? I've lived in pickerington for about 25 years. There's 2 ponds right beside each other. Carp, channel cats, bass, and gills. I've fished them a handful of times when I was younger. Actually the biggest largemouth I've ever caught came from the pond right behind the best western but it was only 3.5 pounds then I turned 12 and found out how much more fun creek fishing is . I will say this though.......a few years back I went out there to catch some gills for bait and I saw the biggest bluegill I've ever seen in my entire life. I ripped up a piece of bread after I had enough gills and threw out little chunks and this tank came swimming up to get some. I literally think it could've been some kind of record.


----------

